# Knitting Snobs?



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.

I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
I could almost hear her saying "ewwwww"

What's up with that?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

She is a bad saleswoman. Doesn't she know that attitude equals less customers, less sales and less job?


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Agree with previous entry. Don't be deterred. There are absolutely beautiful crocheted item. You go girl!


----------



## cherryt (Jun 12, 2013)

I've seen that attitude towards acrylic yarn in an area Lys. If you don't buy expensive wool or other "natural"fiber then why bother knitting!?!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't understand this sales woman attitude. Crochet garments can be beautiful. 
See my vest, still wet on the blocking board:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187391-1.html

I also have made the same pattern with short sleeves.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from England. People like her are not worth even giving them another thought.......she has no idea what she is missing! :-D


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I would say to her, oh so this yarn is for knitting, no thanks.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to run into the same attitude about sewing and sewing tips when I worked in a fabric store, from customers. Drove me crazy, and I think that the problem is that person doesn't know how to crochet. I have discovered that snobbery is the greatest coverup for folks who haven't a clue.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

That reminds me of the time I took a 6 week knitting class at a lys and when I finished my project in the class, one of the owners said to me, "Now it's time to knit with "good yarn" and she put a $26.00 skein of alpaca yarn in my face!

I went to the class using good old Red Heart yarn from AC Moore and believe me it did the job fine for a baby sweater that would be 'outgrown' sooner than later!

Yarn Shop Owners are a certain breed and some are not very good business people at all.

Fisherwoman


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

I would just ignore people like that as they have a very limited vision(horse blinkers)so the mind cannot cope with anything outside their realm of thought. Small mind and you know what they say about small minds. Not worth the time of day. You continue with your hobby and enjoy each moment. :thumbdown: to the saleslady


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Yarn snobs are exactly why I will not go back into a LYS here. I am violently allergic to wool. I get hives so large they leaves bruises. When I asked if they had any yarn without wool content I was given the most incredulous look and told "Of course not, who would ask such a question." They lost a few hundred dollars in sales as I have lots of grandchildren and great grandchildren. BTW, all my friends know about their attitude.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank You for sharing the pic of your vest, Mireille.

Your friend is very luck to receive it.

Beautiful work!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

There are a few crochet snobs here on KP as well. One member expressed her thoughts that although she knew how to crochet she didn't because she thought it looked too old fashioned and nothing she would ever wear. well...all I can say is POOP DUCK - crochet is one of the most beautiful fiber arts there is and shame on anyone who criticizes. I would love to do more crochet work than I do, but for whatever reason, I could never get my brain to wrap around the intricacies in order to follow a pattern. I applaud those of you who do - and keep doing what you love to do and keep flaunting your projects!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

No, that is a reaction I get at many places. It doesn't make it right! I can see the correlation between knitting and crochet as I am sure others can as well. You have yarn snobs and knitting snobs. A fact of life!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

My daughter in law only crochets and she has not been in one LYS that treated her like a real person. She won't do yarn shops anymore from having been treated so badly. I knit and crochet but am allergic to all wool type fibers. Once that is known in LYS, I'm not worth the bother. All but one. It was a new LYS, very close to my home and they were wonderful. The location didn't work out and they moved in less than a year. Now they are too far away. The other LYS here is snotty and terribly expensive on everything. I go in there when I need something I can't find elsewhere.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Just be thankful that she got her uppity nose out of your way so that you could see the yarns better!!


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

Author..you just cracked me up! Needed a good laugh!

BTW..didn't buy any yarn there..headed over to Michael's!


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

I only knit and I am very envious of people that can crochet. I have tried but I couldn't crochet my way out of a wet paper bag!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I have wanted to learn crochet for quite some time now. I plan to make it my fall and winter project. My lys is also very expensive so I rarly go inside. I don't want to feel inferior!


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

bevmckay said:


> I have wanted to learn crochet for quite some time now. I plan to make it my fall and winter project. My lys is also very expensive so I rarly go inside. I don't want to feel inferior!


 1.Nobody can make you feel inferior unless you let them, you are worth more than that.

2. Crocheting is easy, once you start you will realise that, and I am sure there will be somebody out there willing to teach you.....just ask! :thumbup:


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I knit and crochet and think each one has it's place. I remember my Mpm who was a beautiful knitter working very hard to learn to crochet and being so proud when she finally made something beautiful in crochet. I do prefer knitting for sweaters, though.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Well this is a new one on me. Can't imagine what the basis might be for someone to think either craft to be "better" than the other. I do both. I do one much more than the other, for a variety of reasons that are individual to me. Both crafts involve thinking, fiber, making stitches with a tool, creativity, and beautiful, intricate objects. Knitting is often improved, augmented, even rescued by crochet. How on earth could anyone look down his/her nose at either? Especially if someone is already practicing one of these crafts! That should mean a kindred spirit and an automatic, intrinsic respect! All I can guess is ignorance. And maybe being influenced by someone else who is also ignorant. And, yes, one of the last places I would expect to encounter such an attitude would be a yarn store. Very sorry to hear about these experiences. Please know that this offensive behavior offends others as well.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Jean Large said:


> Yarn snobs are exactly why I will not go back into a LYS here. I am violently allergic to wool. I get hives so large they leaves bruises. When I asked if they had any yarn without wool content I was given the most incredulous look and told "Of course not, who would ask such a question." They lost a few hundred dollars in sales as I have lots of grandchildren and great grandchildren. BTW, all my friends know about their attitude.


I will not knit with wool for my grandchildren (# 7 & 8 are on the way in December). Mothers of newborns need the ease of machine wash and dry. There is also the issue of allergies, I wouldn't want something I made cause a reaction in my grandchild. There are lots of wonderful acrylics out there that feel just as nice as wool. The owner of my lys is a wonderful person who understands that you have to cater to all your customers. She has a lovely corner of acrylics which she knits for her granchildren.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


I crocheted my grandaughter's christening outfit. It was done in size 10 crochet thread and the skirt was pineapple lace and rosettes. It was so ugly that one of my son in law's aunts paid me $300 to make one for her grandaughter's christening. I knit and crochet but I prefer to knit. IMHO, there are some crocheted items that are absolutely stunning. My gd's dress was one of them.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Pay her no mind, Nell. My LYS has knitted and crocheted items on display. They teach, both and encourage both! Just a bad sales person. She probably doesn't know how to crochet, and is embarrassed to say so. Keep doing what you love! This, from one who knits and crochets.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Jean Large said:


> Yarn snobs are exactly why I will not go back into a LYS here. I am violently allergic to wool. I get hives so large they leaves bruises. When I asked if they had any yarn without wool content I was given the most incredulous look and told "Of course not, who would ask such a question." They lost a few hundred dollars in sales as I have lots of grandchildren and great grandchildren. BTW, all my friends know about their attitude.


The Tinsmith's Wife in Comfort has lots of non-wool yarns. If I remember correctly, they are also in different rooms, so you may survive the outing without Benadryl. If you call them, they can verify this, they are very knowledgeable and helpful.
I thought Yarnorama had non-wools also, but I was afraid you had already been there. 
Have you checked the new shop on Bandera, don't know the name?


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, I never heard of that happening. I would never put knitting above crochet. They both make beautiful items and they both have their place.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP! Yes, there are yarn snobs all over the place. Ignore them!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Hello there. I agree with the others who say "ignore it". The snobs are simply unbelievably vulgar :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I had no idea! I really want to find some time this summer to perfect my crocheting skills; for some reason, I've never quite quite gotten the hang of it.

I know which LYS are encouraging and which ones aren't; not surprisingly, one of the ones I used to stop by infrequently because I never felt quite at home there is now out of business. 

I see you're a new user; welcome!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

She might of had a bad attitude day. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't imagine why someone would have an attitude about crocheting. I envy those who can follow the patterns and create lovely items.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

I think she can't crochet. She is a very bad sales woman and should look for other work after she has an attitude adjustment.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha! When I saw the headline - I was wondering how you knit a snob.....lol.....I think this sales person, obviously doesn't crochet and therefore has no interest in it....I can't crochet, but I sure love to look and drool over what you other talented people can do with a crochet hook.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I would have asked what's wrong with crocheting.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Some items begged to be knitted; others beg to be crocheted. Yes, I do both. So, I love both which means I could never be a "snob."


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with all of the other comments, I too knit and crochet but really prefer knitting. But on some knitted projects you need to finish off with crochet so it good if you can do both. Some people just want to make you feel bad and I just don't understand snobs.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

The last time my knitting group met, one of the gals said that she went to an lys only to have the owner say that she preferred to work only with advanced knitters. Needless to say, she left without purchasing anything, and has no plans to return. 

By contrast, another lys goes out of their way to help people find patterns and yarn appropriate to their respective skills. They don't care if you knit English or Continental, or croc, or loom as long as you make something bear and have fun doing it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My LYS in Cornwall, NY USA is big on both knitting AND crocheting and they advertise both. In fact, soon they are going to have a "party" where you can get crochet patterns to go along with some special Mad-Tosh yarn. YUM!


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I do both. Enjoy both and see no reason for any put downs for either.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am very lucky as my LYS staff and owner crochet, knit and one assistant even does Tunisian crochet. I have had a quick 1/2 hr lesson to do it but it wasn't enough time. I will have to see if she would hold a class in our Knitters Guild.


----------



## Madjj (Apr 5, 2014)

You are so right! I am new to knitting and when I went to the LYS they treated me as if I was invisible. Hard to believe since the store is no bigger than a med. size living room! I had to force myself to go back.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love crochet. Love knitting. Love wool. Love acrylic. Go with what you love and like and don't ever let anybody deter you from what you prefer.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Personally I would have spoken with the owner of the yarn store and explain how I was treated. If the woman who waited on you WAS the owner I would have asked to speak to her privately and explained your feelings. Fortunately you have some experience under your belt and could remain strong but for a new crocheter, she might have been totally discouraged. 

When I go into a new LYS, the first thing I ask is how they feel about crocheters. If I get any negative vibs, I make them aware if their segregated in their thinking. If they go on to defend their view that those who crochet are less artisans than knitter, I leave.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm another knitter who would love to learn to crochet. I've taught myself to make a simple chain (have to look it up every time, lol) but thus ends my crochet skills. I wouldn't dream of going to the lys since everything is "high end" and beyond my limited budget. I will probably always favor knitting since it's a family heritage, but still, I would like to be able to crochet at times. I certainly don't look down on people that crochet.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

tenaj said:


> I would say to her, oh so this yarn is for knitting, no thanks.


Good comeback to her!


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

If I may add to this yarn. I moseyed into a hoity-toity yarn shop and I was not dressed and made-up to their standards. Boy did I get the eyes looking at me. I walked the shop and then walked out the door.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I taught myself to crochet using YouTube videos. Crochet is more portable as you have only one live stitch, easily picked up if dropped.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

If I might suggest, for those of you who want to learn to crochet or knit and don't want to have to put up with "snobby" LYS personnel, check in with your local senior center or church. I have found that these people are lovely, have lots of patience and are more than willing to pass on what they have learned over the years.
Also, call the local library and ask if they have a listing of crochet organizations in your area. Most libraries have lists of groups that meet in their facilities and want to get new members, regardless of your abilities.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


Well that's not good! I have encountered people who are strictly one or the other (knitter or crocheter) that turn down there noses. But creativity in any form is a gift. The owner in our local yarn shop is fabulous! Sorry you encountered a sour puss!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

When I first saw the title I thought you may have meant someone who was a snob about the fiber. (I am a recovering yarn snob!)

I don't think I've ever even thought there was such an attitude out there about crochet. I learned to knit from a classmate at college when I was 18 and for the next 40 years, I tried many times to learn to crochet and it was beyond me! This after having made a few Aran sweaters - I thought that crochet was just "above my pay grade."

Well, finally, in my 60s I found the right teacher and have loved crocheting ever since. I like to switch between K and C to give my arthritic fingers and torn rotator cuff a break. 

Knitting has only two stitches - crochet has at least 5. Who could think crocheting was inferior?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Show her this I posted yesterday: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/tanya_belyakova/rubric/1907281/page16.html

Then complain to her boss. You are a customer and it should not matter to her if you fly kites or hide it in your stash (like me) with your yarn!


Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would suggest that the sales lady is a poor deluded nincompoop who is also jealous of the fact that you can crochet. I would love to be able to and have attempted on a couple of occasions......with disastrous results :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I respect and admire anyone who can crochet. Maybe next time you go into the shop, proudly wear something that you have made and make a point of seeking out this philistine woman :mrgreen:


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> Can't understand this sales woman attitude. Crochet garments can be beautiful.
> See my vest, still wet on the blocking board:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187391-1.html
> 
> I also have made the same pattern with short sleeves.


Gorgeous!! I also love to crochet and knit. It's nice having the choice.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I learned something this week when I heard a parent of one of my 10-year-old son's team mates criticizing his child (for the umpteenth time). Fed up and feeling sorry for the child, I turned to the parent and said "Just stop it, please. Don't talk like that." And he was dumbstruck (why didn't I think of that sooner?!) and hasn't opened his mouth at a game since.

From now on, I will do the same thing when I run into this sort of rudeness. Quietly tell the sales person "Crochet is what I enjoy. And that's why you have a customer." I guarantee the sales person didn't even realize her face relayed so much negativity, but it will pull her/him up short.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I loathe snobs of any kind, and if anyone treats me with disdain I am quick to put them in their place


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

She only did that because she can't knit... I get it all the time and if I look at it that way it helps.. I can do both actually and am pretty good at it...


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> There are a few crochet snobs here on KP as well. One member expressed her thoughts that although she knew how to crochet she didn't because she thought it looked too old fashioned and nothing she would ever wear. well...all I can say is POOP DUCK - crochet is one of the most beautiful fiber arts there is and shame on anyone who criticizes. I would love to do more crochet work than I do, but for whatever reason, I could never get my brain to wrap around the intricacies in order to follow a pattern. I applaud those of you who do - and keep doing what you love to do and keep flaunting your projects!


I guess she has not seen the latest isuue of Vogue Crochet. It is a great issue with some very hip projects.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I love it. I love both knitting and crochet but I crochet better than I knit. 
I love the way you expressed explanation for snobbery.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

there was a LYS in my town and those ladies were out and out rude. . . guess what, they're out of business now. . . I won't go to a store where they treat you like lower class citizens. . .


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That person really should not be working in this field. We all have the right to use the yarn we buy in the way we want to, not how the salesperson thinks we should. I knit and crochet, even though I prefer to knit the most. I enjoy seeing what someone who mainly crochets does just the same as someone who mainly knits. the world would be a boring place if we all did the same craft. JMHO


----------



## Pearlpledge (Jun 19, 2014)

:?: Also been knitting for over 50 years and recently have been running into a different form of snobbery. Anyone know why "continental" knitters seem to feel so superior to "throwers"? 

I can do both. but prefer to "throw" when I need to use a lot of pearl stitches -- just find all the twisting a hassle with continental. When I crochet, I crochet.

Any snappy comebacks for repeated comments, "Oh. You throw. I'M a continental knitter." ??? Do you find continental technique easier on your body? Do you think it creates a better stitch definition? 

Please enlighten me.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

That is a rude saleswoman. Crocheting is a beautiful art. I wonder if some folks even think before they speak. I am sorry that this happened to you.

Keep that crochet hook in motion. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've heard Continental is faster (except for me) but it depends on the knitter. I'm considerably slower than everyone! :lol: No difference that I know of. My response would be "How lovely for you." and forget it.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't understand anyone's criticizing another persons method. I knit for enjoyment, who cares how I do anything? Can they knit faster? If so, who cares, not me.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Toyknitter said:


> I don't understand anyone's criticizing another persons method. I knit for enjoyment, who cares how I do anything? Can they knit faster? If so, who cares, not me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pearlpledge (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks, Maur1011 and Toyknitter! 

Enjoyment is the key for me, too. I'll never win a speed contest either.

And I needed a New Yorker to give me the exactly proper reply . 

Bless you both.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

cherryt said:


> I've seen that attitude towards acrylic yarn in an area Lys. If you don't buy expensive wool or other "natural"fiber then why bother knitting!?!


I buy soft acrylic for baby items because they're going to be washed a lot and young moms won't ever take the time to wash by hand. So that's a really stupid attitude to take about acrylic yarn and the LYS is missing out on revenue opportunity if the only carry expensive wools. That's just STUPID!!!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


First of all dumb people are too dumb to know they are dumb. It takes much more yarn to crochet than to knit. That's the first dumb thing I see. Second, there are some things that look better in crochet than knit. I do both and see beauty in both. Like I said dumb is dumb. They can't help themselves.


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I encountered the same problem at a yarn store once. I was looking for a pretty fine yarn to make myself a shawl for a wedding and I intended to use a circular baby afghan pattern. she was so rude and even told me I could not make a shawl from a baby blanket pattern. she said crochet is just a bunch of knots. although I did see the yarn I liked, I did not buy from her and never went back. but I should have with my finished shawl and yarn that I bought from a dept store


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

She is ignorant


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm shocked! I still knit baby items but am turning over to crocheting mostly. I just don't get her attitude. I loved the post re: saying her yarn was just for knitting and leave. LOL

Last night I found a pattern for a crocheted afghan that I'm dying to start. It has to wait for 3 WIP's. In case you are interested, here is the addy:

http://www.redheart.com/learn/videos/how-crochet-juicy-fruits-whipped-creme-throw

Now, isn't that the most beautiful crocheted afghan?


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't understand the foolishness if this attitude especially when some lys are having a hard time economically. Two yarn shops in the town nearby. Walked in to one when I was a brand new knitter. Proprietor was so unhelpful. Needles locked up, watching as if I was going to stuff skeins in my pocket. Laughed unkindly when I only bought one inexpensive skein to take a lesson at a community center. Should've gone to the second store first because when I did there was a friendly, helpful, encouraging proprietor who didn't try to steer you to the most expensive but toward what would work best within one's budget. Remember the line from the movie Pretty Woman? "Big mistake, big, huge mistake". I've since become happily addicted to knitting and yarn and frequent the 2nd lys as do my daughters and husband when they want to get me a gift or gift certificate. We've dropped a good bit of $ there. Attitude is crucial in a business that lives on return, steady customers.


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

daisygirl4404 said:


> Beautiful!


This post was meant to reply to the wet blocked vest!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I have to admit that I was a crochet "snob" for years. I thought of it as "cheap"----don't know why, just did. The only thing I ever saw crocheted was afghans (I've since made over half doz.) and pot holders. I thought that was all you could do with crochet. (Felt same way about ceramics until a lady took me to her home and showed me her projects!!!) I love crochet but am very visual, have to be shown. For the life of me I cannot read the darn directions and have tried for years. There are a few girls here in this area who are "Free form crocheters. that's really interesting to see. I did free form peyote with beads, but can't do it with crochet.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lack of manners


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

daisygirl4404 said:


> This post was meant to reply to the wet blocked vest!


Thank you.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I had the very same thing happen to me in LYS in Pittsburgh, Pa. I couldn't believe a retail clerk could be so snobbish. The shop closed shortly after that and I had heard other ladies in the area say they were too snobbish for them to buy in that shop. 

Do they not realize that it takes more yarn to crochet a project rather than knit it? I have been buying most of my yarn at the wool festivals and the ladies are always nice and seem happy to see me every yr. The yarn is nicer also.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Shirl,
love that afghan. Filed it and will now look for someone who can get me started on it. It looks simple enough once I know how it goes. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


*Welcome to the Forum* Glad to have you aboard!

There are and will always be closed minded people. She would have been hard pressed to get a ticket to my private "showings" and she would have been amazed at the profit I received for my couture crocheted embellished garments. I didn't knit at the time since I could sew up knit items--I have yet to see a crochet sweater body!

I incorporate both in the same item so that would confuse her. From experience these people think crochet is only basic "granny squares and shell clusters" without knowing the beautiful motifs that can be made that far exceed anything that can be done in knitting.

Those yarn shops are established usually by fabric/design degreed individuals that have biases long before opening their shop which helps them keep their biases up just like other issues people have and surround themselves with "their kind". They too will pass since like fabric stores and sewing the pendulum swings and people buy RTW instead.



seamer45 said:


> I used to run into the same attitude about sewing and sewing tips when I worked in a fabric store, from customers. Drove me crazy, and I think that the problem is that person doesn't know how to crochet. I have discovered that snobbery is the greatest coverup for folks who haven't a clue.


Why I was such a very valued customer in the Puget Sound. I freely gave and received tips and they all knew I was in the couture business but loved passing on and learning. Kept me current and gave them more expertise. Last fabric store I lived next to even became partners in my giving classes to the owners and my friends and sold a lot of their items by using them in demonstrations--before Nancy Zieman!


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

Knitting Snobs?

Thank You all for feeling the same way I did in my lys when the sales person turned her nose up about crocheting.

I had made a granny square afghan when my youngest son was a toddler. For some reason, he loved it and dragged it every where he went and slept with it as well. He is 48 years old now.

His daughter, my grand daughter, has also loved it since she was a toddler, she is 18 now. This poor afghan has been rewoven and patched too many times to count.

My grand daughter is off to college this fall and I'm going to replicate the afghan for her to take with her..the old one has seen it's last days.

If I remember correctly, I bought the original yarn at Woolworth's. Anyone remember Woolworth's??


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow -what is wrong with people- I would love to be able to crochet- have been knitting for nearly 50 years- I have tried classes , videos , books and everything else but just can't seem to get my counting down right-lol- starts out nicely then slowly decreases- and some projects just look nicer in crochet- I say just ignore those people because maybe the truth is they can't even knit-some LYS employees need some customer service training or as others have said we buy a lot of yarn but we don't have to buy it there


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Hello there. I agree with the others who say "ignore it". The snobs are simply unbelievably vulgar :thumbup:


Ditto that :thumbup:


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

When a sales person treats me rudely I don't just vent on my family and friends. I ask the persons name if they aren't wearing a nametag. Next I compose a letter to the owner of the store writing "personal" on the envelope to insure someone else doesn't open it thinking it is junk mail. I tell the owner what happened and then tell them how much money their shop lost because of the attitude of the clerk. I patronized a small butcher shop for a very long time. The owner was a long time friend of my husband's family who lived around the corner from his shop. Because of an action that I found unacceptable from a business owner I wrote him a letter stating that I would no longer patronize his shop. Each time for about 3 months thereafter that I bought meat from another shop I stopped in to tell him how much money he lost because I no longer bought from him. Oh, I forgot to mention that we were raising two boys and a girl and all my meat came from his shop. I don't know if he regretted his actions or not but I liked to feel that he thought twice about doing anything like that again. Regards....


----------



## hazelebony1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I worked for a woman they had that snobby attitude toward crocheters. She only knitted, but had hired me because I could do both. It upset me that she ignored crocheters because of a preconceived idea about what price range of yarn they would buy. I am at K/c at home as well as in groups, and I thought it was just the company that makes it lovely. I hope these snobs will stay away, opening up to a group of women while busy at handwork, is a special time to share and feel an important part of something. NO Judgement.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

This is not unusual in the art world......
Weavers look down on those who macreme [going back to the 70s]
Many Potters look down on those who 'paint' fired ceramic pieces.
I, as a former macreme teacher & potter have seen both sides. 
:thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:

Actually, I think knitting is easier than crocheting & have done both for over 60 years. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

tenaj said:


> I would say to her, oh so this yarn is for knitting, no thanks.


👍👍


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love to do both also... I don't know what gets into peoples minds that they think they are too good for anything but what their narrow mind allows them to think.. LOL

I learned many years back that you have to let people be themselves whether you understand it or not.. it will come back to bite you if you don't... So no worries she will pay for her bad attitude, probably in lost sales.. and they wonder why all the LYS's are closing!!!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

It should never have been a question a customer is the one who lets them have a pay check. I'm a beginning knitter and have crochet for years. I have been crocheting in public and have had people ask what are you knitting. I tell them one needle(they don't understand hook) is crochet two needles for knitting and if you bug me while I'm counting I will poke you with one of them.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

It should never have been a question a customer is the one who lets them have a pay check. I'm a beginning knitter and have crochet for years. I have been crocheting in public and have had people ask what are you knitting. I tell them one needle(they don't understand hook) is crochet two needles for knitting and if you bug me while I'm counting I will poke you with one of them.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Nevada Nell said:


> Knitting Snobs?
> 
> Thank You all for feeling the same way I did in my lys when the sales person turned her nose up about crocheting.
> 
> ...


I not only remember Woolworth's but I worked in the "jewelry department" when I was 15-17. That department consisted of a rectangle with two long sides and two short sides of costume jewelry. It was across from the "candy counters" and I could smell the chocolate every time I worked there. The person who worked the candy counter was allowed to eat any candy they wanted. I was the clerk there for one day. Afterwards I didn't want to see, smell or eat candy for a long,long while! :lol: :lol: 
That job eventually led to my love of gemstones and to my becoming a Gemologist able to appraise and certify jewelry and gems. I guess the five and dime store as it was known was the MacDonald's of the day.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Crocheting is beautiful. I wish I could learn. Lots of snobby people in the world but it is best just to ignore them.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

MartiG said:


> Can't understand the foolishness if this attitude especially when some lys are having a hard time economically. Two yarn shops in the town nearby. Walked in to one when I was a brand new knitter. Proprietor was so unhelpful. Needles locked up, watching as if I was going to stuff skeins in my pocket. Laughed unkindly when I only bought one inexpensive skein to take a lesson at a community center. Should've gone to the second store first because when I did there was a friendly, helpful, encouraging proprietor who didn't try to steer you to the most expensive but toward what would work best within one's budget. Remember the line from the movie Pretty Woman? "Big mistake, big, huge mistake". I've since become happily addicted to knitting and yarn and frequent the 2nd lys as do my daughters and husband when they want to get me a gift or gift certificate. We've dropped a good bit of $ there. Attitude is crucial in a business that lives on return, steady customers.


My Dad was a very successful traveling salesman who always said: 
'A satisfied customer is the best advertisement!'


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

She is a snob, not just a yarn snob. More than likely this is her attitude about anything she would not do, use or buy. Don't let her ruin your enjoyment. If this is a small LYS they need your business so find a way around this person & if she waits on you again with the same attitude leave her saying "I hope YOUR day gets better". I have encountered someone like that in a yarn shop & I don't take that kind of treatment personally & I enjoy the yarn shop more than I dislike her.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

not enough yarn said:


> It should never have been a question a customer is the one who lets them have a pay check. I'm a beginning knitter and have crochet for years. I have been crocheting in public and have had people ask what are you knitting. I tell them one needle(they don't understand hook) is crochet two needles for knitting and if you bug me while I'm counting I will poke you with one of them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I too have had that experience and I have wondered all these years how on earth she stayed in business?,


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

Nevada Nell said:


> Knitting Snobs?
> 
> Thank You all for feeling the same way I did in my lys when the sales person turned her nose up about crocheting.
> 
> ...


Woolworth, I worked there for 11 years! I remember it well. Yarn was one of the staple products. Anyone besides me remember the commercials?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Celt Knitter said:


> Show her this I posted yesterday: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/tanya_belyakova/rubric/1907281/page16.html
> 
> This is just beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## fontmomma (Apr 19, 2011)

She probably gets her mail addressed to: Dear Crabby"


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


She should have been jumping with joy over the extra yarn sales. Crocheting uses 30% more yarn than knitting!


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

in the 70s, I wanted to learn to weave. I went to a meeting of weavers, taking along a couple of my macreme pieces, to show I wasn't a complete dummy. 
One member was a Nationally Recognized weaver. She said: " Well, I don't like wall hangs & I don't like jute......but you do tie a nice knot." 
I kept a straight face & took it as a compliment! :? :? :? :thumbup:


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I would love to crochet, I can do small projects but having been a life long knitter it seems to come hard switching from 2/3/4 needles to a crochet hook is not that easy. I envy all of you who crochet because I have seen some stunning results from your work. I will keep trying when my knitting projects are done? Hold your heads up high crocheters, your work is stunning and anyone who thinks different should hang there heads in shame. Both knitting and crochet have their own worth, but I think those who turn their noses up are unable to do the craft. Tessa28


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I've done craft shows for yrs. and have had the same attitude. As "IF" it wasn't knit of wool, it's NO good! Well, you ask the majority of Mothers and they'll tell you they'd rather have acrylic for their kids. It's easier to care for, warm and less expensive. Kids get mitts wet, bring them indoors, put by something warm to dry, they shrink. If they're not washable wool and that's an acrylic blend. Those who turn their snobbish noses up at other than wool aren't very 'learned'. 
I do use a better yarn for myself/family, etc. Currently I'm loving knitting with baby alpaca for lace cowl scarves for Christmas for my lg. family but am also knit. baby sweater sets in acrylic for 2 new girl "great" granddaughters coming this fall


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have found that some of the LYS have actually put up signs that welcome crocheters. I am very lucky in the fact that my LYS carries yarns of all types. Not snobby at all. Sometimes I go in and say that I do not want to spend a lot on a certain project and someone will lead me directly to the correct yarn. They know that I will be back and, after all, isn't that what it is all about??


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

seamer45 said:


> I used to run into the same attitude about sewing and sewing tips when I worked in a fabric store, from customers. Drove me crazy, and I think that the problem is that person doesn't know how to crochet. I have discovered that snobbery is the greatest coverup for folks who haven't a clue.


Absolutely. I often find the people who act the most snobbish are the most insecure and ignorant about the topic. Some people can't bear to admit that there's anything they could learn.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Jean Large said:


> Yarn snobs are exactly why I will not go back into a LYS here. I am violently allergic to wool. I get hives so large they leaves bruises. When I asked if they had any yarn without wool content I was given the most incredulous look and told "Of course not, who would ask such a question." They lost a few hundred dollars in sales as I have lots of grandchildren and great grandchildren. BTW, all my friends know about their attitude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knitting Snobs?

Yes!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

LAURA C said:


> I crocheted my grandaughter's christening outfit. It was done in size 10 crochet thread and the skirt was pineapple lace and rosettes. It was so ugly that one of my son in law's aunts paid me $300 to make one for her grandaughter's christening. I knit and crochet but I prefer to knit. IMHO, there are some crocheted items that are absolutely stunning. My gd's dress was one of them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Pearlpledge said:


> :?: Also been knitting for over 50 years and recently have been running into a different form of snobbery. Anyone know why "continental" knitters seem to feel so superior to "throwers"?
> 
> I can do both. but prefer to "throw" when I need to use a lot of pearl stitches -- just find all the twisting a hassle with continental. When I crochet, I crochet.
> 
> ...


I think it's a trendy thing, like the crochet and yarn snobbery. Like you, I can do both, but prefer to throw most of the time because my purling is easier and neater when I throw. I've been told that Continental is faster, and I just shrug and tell them, "I knit for relaxation and creativity. Fast is not important to me."


----------



## animalshorses (Aug 30, 2011)

I wish I knew how to crochet better, can do granny square and can knit. Haven't been doing either very long and that person doesn't know the joy of a finished product maybe. It doesn't matter what kind of yarn you are using if you are happy, don't worry about it or how you are doing it. I think it is called satisfaction. Don't pay attention...who knows maybe they are jealous !


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

There are those folks who believe that what they do is the only way to do things. Rather it be continental knitting, knitting as opposed to crocheting etc. It shows either great insecurity or a need to be in control IMO. They are difficult people to be around. However, their homes are usually neat as a pin. LOL


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


My LYS does only knitting also. The head designer is a knitter so she calls the shots.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

My LYS teaches crochet as well as knitting. There is no reason for snobbery in this.


----------



## emyw (Apr 11, 2014)

Jean Large said:


> Yarn snobs are exactly why I will not go back into a LYS here. I am violently allergic to wool. I get hives so large they leaves bruises. When I asked if they had any yarn without wool content I was given the most incredulous look and told "Of course not, who would ask such a question." They lost a few hundred dollars in sales as I have lots of grandchildren and great grandchildren. BTW, all my friends know about their attitude.


I have never heard o such snobbery...I am that allergic to wool also and I have the hardest time finding yarn that is wool free....I prefer cotton instead of acrylic but some of the nicest colors and color combinations are in wool....I think they are being snobs to us who can't wear wool


----------



## besttwins (Dec 12, 2011)

I learned to do basic crocheting from my mom when I was about 8, any patterns or stitches I learned from books. I always liked the look of knitting better but was afraid to try it and didn't know anyone who knitted. A couple years ago I got a book and needles and taught myself. Now I guess I am a knitting snob, but not against who does it, just the look of it. Do what you want and see if you can find another store to shop at.

I don't use wool anymore I spent months making a beautiful shawl with a wonderful stitch and a month later it was accidentally felted along with a hat I made for my daughter. I use whatever feels soft regardless what it is made of but also cost. I make things to telax but save money as well, I will not pay a lot.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Love to do both. If she wants to stay in business, she better change her attitude. Bet she can't crochet. She is just jealous.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

To those of us have taught ourselves both techniques I wonder if anyone else besides me finds that neither one is "more favorable" than the other. The intended finished product dictates the method required. In many cases I find I use both techniques on one project. I find sometimes that edgings are easier (and quicker) to do with crochet than knitting especially if I am adding a design element not included with a pattern. If I am unhappy with a particular exposed edge on a knitting project I will take the advantage and add a crochet border to camouflage an imperfection and turn it into an embellishment. 

I do fail to see how someone who has an appreciation for knitting and yarn crafting can dismiss crocheting with disdain as though it were of no consequence. Possibly, her problem is that she has been unable to acquire the skill and it has become a "sour grapes" issue for her.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

My crocheting friend is a real "yarnie" and we will often yarn hop together. The assumption in most LYS is that everyone is a knitter. I have seen her state apologetically, time after time, "I crochet". Makes me feel bad, but somehow in her mind this relegates her to a second class citizen status. The salesperson's response is ofen a disappointed sounding "Oh". People make assumptions about everything, in all places, all the time. Yeah, this can make them appear to be snobs, and perhaps they are. Sometimes this whole thing is enacted b/c we bring it on ourselves. In this case the apologetic response evokes the end result. Another example: If you go into a store where the goods are priced beyond your means, the sales people don't know this. They assume b/c you are there, you want to buy something. They might act disappointed when you don't, and that makes us feel uncomfortable. It is not professional for them to show this disappointment, but does that make them snobs?


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I crochet and most LYS sneer at you when you tell them its for crochet. So I don't go to LYS very often unless I am truly in need of a yarn and it has to be TRULY in need ....


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Linzers, When you are together, perhaps you could reply I Knit, she crochets ( or vice versa) and between us we're a complete set.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> Show her this I posted yesterday: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/tanya_belyakova/rubric/1907281/page16.html
> 
> Wow...those are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I too only knit by preference, but although I don't want to crochet some of the most beautiful things I've seen are crocheted and some yarns will actually look prettier crocheted then knitted because of how the item is made. I bought some lovely yarn and it just wasn't 't pretty because the color runs were not well suited to a knit shawl. My friend crocheted a shawl with it and it came out beautifully because that particular color run leant to the individual stitches that crocheters make as opposed to a long string of stitches that usually happens in knitting. Don't know if I explained this right. Knitting seems to be more stretchy and lends itself to articles that need a lot of give or drape. The bottom line is they both create beautiful things.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


I had had a negative response in that situation also. I didn't go back there.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Terrible saleswoman! I'd avoid the place like a plague; Imagine what she's like to other customers--and her family! :thumbdown:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

This unfortunate attitude toward crocheting abounds in my area. My stepdaughter has been crocheting for decades and does lovely work; I do both knitting and crocheting but have much more skill at knitting because I've done it much, much longer. The attitude kinds of reminds me of the poor soul who would wear two left foot shoes because she was a right foot snob. It makes no sense to me whatsoever when people get judgmental and self-righteous about the choices of others; I suspect they're so insecure they need to be shored up by having the whole world agree with them.....


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't understand that reaction. I am a knitter but love the lacy look of crocheted items. Sometimes at my LYS I will ask for some yarn less expensive and am shown acrylic yarn hesitantly. I have since bought most of my acrylic in craft stores far less expensive than my LYS.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree with Miss V2. Every other Thursday, a group of ladies gather at our church( who enjoy doing both), to make things to help out people in our community. I recently knit a top for my grand daughter, which utilized a single crochet border around the neck & hem.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Look at the truly amazing Irish crochet pieces and tell me it isn't worthy of accolades? Make me believe crochet is a "second rate" art form!! I dare you!!


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Georget said:


> I not only remember Woolworth's but I worked in the "jewelry department" when I was 15-17. That department consisted of a rectangle with two long sides and two short sides of costume jewelry. It was across from the "candy counters" and I could smell the chocolate every time I worked there. The person who worked the candy counter was allowed to eat any candy they wanted. I was the clerk there for one day. Afterwards I didn't want to see, smell or eat candy for a long,long while! :lol: :lol:
> That job eventually led to my love of gemstones and to my becoming a Gemologist able to appraise and certify jewelry and gems. I guess the five and dime store as it was known was the MacDonald's of the day.


Brings back memories. I can smell it! And I can hear the canaries/parakets !! It was, among other things, THE place to buy crochet thread.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

She's probably jealous because she can't do both!!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> The other LYS here is snotty and terribly expensive on everything. I go in there when I need something I can't find elsewhere.


This is my experience, too. Only thing is when I need something, the LYS has not had it either and I had to wait for it to arrive from wherever I found it online.

Bad customer service loses again. Soooo unacceptable.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I would have said, "well, bless your little heart. You must be doing well since you obviously don't need or want my business." and then walked out.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Georget said:


> Linzers, When you are together, perhaps you could reply I Knit, she crochets ( or vice versa) and between us we're a complete set.


hahahaha


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I made loooong chains to use for harnesses and bridles for my toy horses...


My great uncle worked for the telephone company & always had lots of wire covered in colorful plastic-perfect for bridles, halters, reins, etc for my toy horses!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

That species is now extinct!


ann seal said:


> My Dad was a very successful traveling salesman who always said:
> 'A satisfied customer is the best advertisement!'


Nevada Nell I would have had the perfect solution for your "store keeper".

I would let you wear one of my crotched "Downton Abbey" oval brim hats done in size 50 thread on a size 14 steel crochet hook in delicate lace work so you could of replied *OH! Really!!! And it's Dame by the way!*

Not only do I *remember* Woolworths but over a quarter of my "stash" still have their Woolworth price stickers (you wouldn't believe the prices now :-o :shock: ) since that was the only place to get C & C smaller size crochet thread balls!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

There's two stores in Northern CA that have women like this owning and running the stores. I refuse to give them my business. The first time I encountered them I just figured they were having a bad day but they were the same the second and third times I visited them and will not be going back.
It's too bad because they develop a bad reputation.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I love crocheted items just as much as knitted items. They are beautiful. This woman would be snobby about anything!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

martina said:


> She is a bad saleswoman. Doesn't she know that attitude equals less customers, less sales and less job?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

tenaj said:


> I would say to her, oh so this yarn is for knitting, no thanks.


What a perfect come back!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I go to a weekly group that meets in a public venue. When I started to go, after I retired, the group was long established. One woman was considered the "leader", although it is an informal group with no membership requirements. She was a knitting snob. People used to stop by our table, some to admire the work being done, some to ask how they could join. This woman made it a point to comment that only knitters were welcome. And I used to bring a crochet hook to make picot edgings around the sleeves of sweaters or some other combination of crocheting combined with knitting. The looks I got! Apparently because this woman had passed the qualifications as a Master Knitter, she thought she was some stuff.

As time went on, her husband retired and they moved out of the area.  Gradually some crocheters, needlepointers, and embroiderers joined the group. It is a much more relaxed atmosphere now and we all enjoy seeing what other people do.

Have you read any of Betty Hechtman's mysteries in the crochet series? The characters are crocheters, and the most obnoxious character is such a crochet snob, the likes of which would be rare to find (hopefully) in real life.

My mother was a real craftsperson. She knit, she crocheted, did needlepoint including bargello, did crewel and cross stitch embroidery, and tatted. She made purses of some heavy thread called guimpe and mounted them to handles. To balance her amazing talents, she was the worst cook. For us to survive, Dad made the meals. I learned to cook in self defense. And I learned to appreciate all the fine crafts.


----------



## cheryl hopkinson (May 29, 2014)

o.k. was does lys mean?
can't figure it out. please help.
thank you for your time to answer.
later. bye. another time.
Cheryl Ann


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I totally agree. I do not go to places where I feel unwelcomed.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> I would have said, "well, bless your little heart. You must be doing well since you obviously don't need or want my business." and then walked out.


That would have been perfect!


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Lys means local yarn store. I've been a member for a while now and I still don't understand some of the abbreviations used by the group.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

cheryl hopkinson said:


> o.k. was does lys mean?
> can't figure it out. please help.
> thank you for your time to answer.
> later. bye. another time.
> Cheryl Ann


Local Yarn Store. Not a big box store, a small private owner and usually operator, selling mostly natural fibers and high priced wools and patterns from top designers. They tend to lean toward the knitting crowd and have classes that they offer, and usually charge for. They will require you to purchase your yarn at their shop in order to recieve help with a project.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> My daughter in law only crochets and she has not been in one LYS that treated her like a real person. She won't do yarn shops anymore from having been treated so badly. I knit and crochet but am allergic to all wool type fibers. Once that is known in LYS, I'm not worth the bother. All but one. It was a new LYS, very close to my home and they were wonderful. The location didn't work out and they moved in less than a year. Now they are too far away. The other LYS here is snotty and terribly expensive on everything. I go in there when I need something I can't find elsewhere.


Casey, you & your your DIL should take a road trip down to Greenville. Our LYS has plenty of yarn that isn't wool. I just bought more Bamboo Pop (my current obession) and am going back for Berroco's Modern Cotton. On Tuesdays there's a group of ladies who sit and knit AND crochet. Yarn & Ya'll is the BEST shop. The owners would never look down on you and would welcome you with open arms!!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

LYS = local yarn store


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Hmph, weird lady. I know how to crochet a little and even if a totally prefer knitting (can't say why, it's just the way I am I guess), I see alot of crochet work I really admire. Nothing oldfashioned about it. Yarn that works for knitting works just as well for crochet.
Ignore her stupidity.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, don't worry about her reaction. She probably can't crochet anyway.I am a crocheter as well, there are so many beautiful items that are crocheted. Crochet on! :-D :-D


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a dear friend who crochets and can't knit. She doesn't use a computer either, so I can brag about her without her being embarrassed by the praise. I have not seen anything as gorgeous as the Christening outfits she makes. They are family heirloom quality. She has won blue ribbons at the County fair for her work.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lys= local yarn store.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

dont let it bother you, she probly dont know how to crochet, her loss.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

dont let it bother you, she probly dont know how to crochet, her loss.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

tenaj said:


> I would say to her, oh so this yarn is for knitting, no thanks.


Your post made me chuckle. This would have been a very good reply.


----------



## jessie s (Mar 19, 2011)

You should have told her, "Sorry that is knitting yarn, I only buy crocheting yarn." And then with your nose in the air walked out. I knit and crochet, get tired of one do the other but treat each one equally.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

she is CRAZY!!!!! I want to learn how to crochet. There are so many beautiful patterns out there.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Forget her. Her attitude is atrocious. Knitting and crochet are equal in skill value.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

jessie s said:


> You should have told her, "Sorry that is knitting yarn, I only buy crocheting yarn." And then with your nose in the air walked out. I knit and crochet, get tired of one do the other but treat each one equally.


Jesse, that is great.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

gheitz said:


> she is CRAZY!!!!! I want to learn how to crochet. There are so many beautiful patterns out there.


Please learn. You will never regret it. I learned to knit when I was 12 and didn't learn to crochet until my late 20's. I love them both. I have a poncho that I crocheted a couple of years ago. I wear it more than I wear a coat in the winter. It is very warm and with a long sleeved sweater, it is all I need to keep warm. Almost every time I wear it I get compliments on it. There are so very many beautiful crochet patterns. I have a booklet of crocheted baby bibs that are about the cutest patterns you have ever seen.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I had the same experience but it was regarding handknitting versus machine knitting. When a woman asked me about my selection of yarns and that it was for machine knitting, she and two others looked at me like I was a strange person. Why, I ask myself. No one begrudges the people who saw by machine versus sewing by hand. Well, go figure, those ladies probably didn't know machine knitting while I can do all three: machine and hand knit plus crochet.
Happy thoughts!


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good for you. I would like to learn how to knit by machine; but the cost of a knitting machine won't let me, can't afford it right now.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Go on You tube to learn or buy a Patons learn to crochet book and they tell you how to crochet. My LYS has crochet lessons. I was due to go to class, Bess likes me going because I can help other people if she has a full class, but alas I am too sick to go and don't want to spread my germs.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

No matter if you crochet or knit or if you use inexpensive yarn or the most costly yarn available, you are a very talented individual who most people will envy. Do not let anyone put you down. You are special with a very special craft. Lol to all of you KPers and keep posting those very beautiful things that you make.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Seems like there are snobs in any area of interest: crafts, sports, etc... Don't let them steal your bliss! People have a right to their interests, but there is no need to harm others in the process; that just seems to remove some of the joy. Knit on! Crochet on! on and on and on!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Seems like there are snobs in any area of interest: crafts, sports, etc... Don't let them steal your bliss! People have a right to their interests, but there is no need to harm others in the process; that just seems to remove some of the joy. Knit on! Crochet on! on and on and on!


Thinking of the woman I mentioned in my prior post, it may be jealousy. She is a Master knitter. I checked it out on line. But I have a sneaky feeling she cannot crochet. If you could, why wouldn't you. You get different effects with knitting and crocheting, and each has its advantages. Like my mother who could crochet and tat, and did hankie edgings sometimes in one sometimes in the other.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

maybe she doesn't know how to crochet, but she had an unusual response working in a yarn shop. Don't let her bother you. I am a knitter and would love to learn to crochet


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

They are in all walks of life.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I do both and enjoy both. I don't have a problem at my lys. They know I do both. If they have a garment on display, it is never crochet. Hum never thought about it! They don't have crochet classes either. Maybe I should go apply for a teaching job. Lol.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

flightpath said:


> Well this is a new one on me. Can't imagine what the basis might be for someone to think either craft to be "better" than the other. I do both. I do one much more than the other, for a variety of reasons that are individual to me. Both crafts involve thinking, fiber, making stitches with a tool, creativity, and beautiful, intricate objects. Knitting is often improved, augmented, even rescued by crochet. How on earth could anyone look down his/her nose at either? Especially if someone is already practicing one of these crafts! That should mean a kindred spirit and an automatic, intrinsic respect! All I can guess is ignorance. And maybe being influenced by someone else who is also ignorant. And, yes, one of the last places I would expect to encounter such an attitude would be a yarn store. Very sorry to hear about these experiences. Please know that this offensive behavior offends others as well.


I had never realized that there were knitting snobs either. I think crochet is beautiful, but I only know the basics. I have several books, so hopefully I'll do a crochet project someday.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, bless her heart.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Alto53 said:


> I had no idea! I really want to find some time this summer to perfect my crocheting skills; for some reason, I've never quite quite gotten the hang of it.
> 
> I know which LYS are encouraging and which ones aren't; not surprisingly, one of the ones I used to stop by infrequently because I never felt quite at home there is now out of business.
> 
> I see you're a new user; welcome!!


I am the same, I have never caught on to crochet. Like you said it is just hard to find the time.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> The last time my knitting group met, one of the gals said that she went to an lys only to have the owner say that she preferred to work only with advanced knitters. Needless to say, she left without purchasing anything, and has no plans to return.
> 
> By contrast, another lys goes out of their way to help people find patterns and yarn appropriate to their respective skills. They don't care if you knit English or Continental, or croc, or loom as long as you make something bear and have fun doing it.


That is very rude and bad for business. We are all beginners at some point.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Any time you have a rude clerk they should be reported to the owner. I'm sure the owners don't enjoy losing business.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe she had gas and that's what she wanted you to think? So you wouldn't think she was terrible.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I went into a LYS the other day and as soon as I said I could not handle any yarn with wool the attitude changed and I was no longer waited on. The sales clerk sat behind the counter and left me to shop alone. I was trying to find a nice yarn for a baby item that is for a hot climate. All she had to offer was a worsted weight yarn that would be too hot and bulky for that area.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

headlemk said:


> Well, bless her heart.


I think you mean " Bless her little heart"


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

One should show these LYS crochet snobs these crochet models: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/3124195981/


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

I do everything but TAT and wish I had time for that but don't that that salesperson deter you we crafters should and are very proud of what we do and there are a lot of people wish they could do what we do

Happy knitting crocheting , etc

:thumbup:


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I would take a completed work in to the shop to show her that crocheting can be just as beautiful as knitting.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> I think you mean " Bless her little heart"


I grew up in Texas. "Bless her heart" will suffice. It's all in the delivery.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

headlemk said:


> Well, bless her heart.


Well, bless her little heart. 

Oops, didn't see the previous post.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

headlemk said:


> I grew up in Texas. "Bless her heart" will suffice. It's all in the delivery.


That's what I always thought, but was recently corrected. Guess it depends on where you're from.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> That's what I always thought, but was recently corrected. Guess it depends on where you're from.


I actually think the "bless your little heart" is from the deep south. Us strong sassy Texas gals don't need the "little". We deliver the insult with just our attitude.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

headlemk said:


> I actually think the "bless your little heart" is from the deep south. Us strong sassy Texas gals don't need the "little". We deliver the insult with just our attitude.


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

There is a new young lady at our local library and she couldn't even say 'your welcome' when I said thank you. The head librarian said she is 'shy". PHOO she was all chatty with her girlfriend and another guy that was there. Where did manners go? When she checked me out and I said thank you she was stone faced, but had been laughing a few minutes before that. I think this young gal is going to have some serious problems working with the public if she doesn't get rid of her poker face. Oh well just my thoughts.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a knitting instructor I go to occasionally and she is like that, she really looks down on people who crochet. She doesn't crochet AT ALL & when I suggested that she might like to learn a bit for edgings, etc., she's mortified that I would even suggest that. Otherwise, she's a delightful woman & a very good knitting instructor but, I find her attitude towards crocheting strange.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

my husband and I go to the grocery store every week and we have an ongoing joke about "hatchet face" being our cashier..she never cracks a smile, never says thank you or kiss my grits.

She's a real piece of work that one..has to be miserable and wants all of us to be the same way I guess


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been checked out at grocery stores by people who have never said one word to me other than the total due and have never made eye contact. Well, I hope they don't have any pets.
On topic, I both knit and crochet, and I love both processes, but I think crochet is way more fun to do. However, I have a hard time finding crochet patterns that i like. I recently posted a question about a crocheted shawl I lost and was advised to make another, then I found it, but now I've lost it again! Is that shawl haunted?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have recently started loom knitting, but lately haven't done anything.

When people don't say 'your welcome' I will say that as I leave. We just live in a society that people don't use manners that much anymore. I even say thank you when the workers at the senior center put food on my plate. I was taught at an early age to be polite - oh I know sometimes I'm not that nice. Gee can't be nice all the time - just kidding. I feel bad after I am rude.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Can't understand this sales woman attitude. Crochet garments can be beautiful.
> See my vest, still wet on the blocking board:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187391-1.html
> 
> I also have made the same pattern with short sleeves.


Your vest is beautiful.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> One should show these LYS crochet snobs these crochet models: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/3124195981/


I checked these out; words cannot do justice to this magnificent crocheted garment!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

blavell said:


> I have a knitting instructor I go to occasionally and she is like that, she really looks down on people who crochet. She doesn't crochet AT ALL & when I suggested that she might like to learn a bit for edgings, etc., she's mortified that I would even suggest that. Otherwise, she's a delightful woman & a very good knitting instructor but, I find her attitude towards crocheting strange.


Let's face it, crocheting can be a challenge. I learned so I could do a single crochet around the edge of a blanket, then my mother taught me double crochet. She started the granny squares until I got the hang of it. After all these years I finally made a dishcloth where the edges were even. Getting that last stitch to line up was my kryptonite. I am a bit ambidextrous like my grandfather, so the two handed experience of knitting comes much easier to me.

When I see the sweaters and afghans my friends Carol, Sandra, and Cecelia make, I envy their expertise.

These people who disdain a craft they can't master are sore quitters. The things I can't do, like tat evenly or duplicate stitch neatly - I at least can admire when someone else does them beautifully, then keep trying. They can at least be gracious or just keep their mouths shut if they can't do something. Especially those in business. I may want less expensive acrylic for the charity projects that will be thrown in a washer with towels and underwear, but some day I may want to make something elegant for my daughter or myself. Figure out where I would shop for the finer yarn.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


Shop elsewhere. Who needs that stuff.


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

There are snobs everywhere. In Texas, we just say, "Bless her heart", and walk away, looking away like we can't believe what we just heard!!! Or saw!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

headlemk said:


> I actually think the "bless your little heart" is from the deep south. Us strong sassy Texas gals don't need the "little". We deliver the insult with just our attitude.


Coming from the third largest state growing up I thought everything in Texas was Big :lol:

Is "pea-picking" considered deep south? I'd have used that!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

disgo said:


> Coming from the third largest state growing up I thought everything in Texas was Big :lol:
> 
> Is "pea-picking" considered deep south? I'd have used that!


I like the little pea picking heart. But what about Bless your tiny little pea picking heart.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

disgo said:


> Coming from the third largest state growing up I thought everything in Texas was Big :lol:
> 
> Is "pea-picking" considered deep south? I'd have used that!


"Pea-picking" is generally Deep South, but I'll admit I have used it. Think I got it from watching Tennessee Ernie Ford as a child


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> I used to run into the same attitude about sewing and sewing tips when I worked in a fabric store, from customers. Drove me crazy, and I think that the problem is that person doesn't know how to crochet. I have discovered that snobbery is the greatest coverup for folks who haven't a clue.


That is what I was thinking. she probably doesn't know how to crochet.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

What is that old saying? The best defense is being offensive?


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but ... I've seen many references to LYS. What is it?


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lys= local yarn store.


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> I learned something this week when I heard a parent of one of my 10-year-old son's team mates criticizing his child (for the umpteenth time). Fed up and feeling sorry for the child, I turned to the parent and said "Just stop it, please. Don't talk like that." And he was dumbstruck (why didn't I think of that sooner?!) and hasn't opened his mouth at a game since.
> 
> From now on, I will do the same thing when I run into this sort of rudeness. Quietly tell the sales person "Crochet is what I enjoy. And that's why you have a customer." I guarantee the sales person didn't even realize her face relayed so much negativity, but it will pull her/him up short.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I grew up in Texas. "Bless her heart" will suffice. It's all in the delivery.


I love it. I was just practicing my delivery


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've discovered that there are 'snobs' in pretty much every area of life. I love to read and have often had people turn their nose up no matter what the book, for one example.
I ignore them. I have my own taste just as they do and have every right to it.
Crochet on!!!!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

if it was a salesperson and not the owner, I would certainly tell the owner. If it was the owner - shame on her. I recently started to crochet again after many years of knitting exclusively, and I was surprised that it is harder than I remembered.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> "Pea-picking" is generally Deep South, but I'll admit I have used it. Think I got it from watching Tennessee Ernie Ford as a child


Be careful with that :-o :shock: reference to TEF--wouldn't want one to give away one's age would we :lol: :lol: :lol: 
He was like Woody Guthrie and turned an insulting remark and made it into a more pleasant one???



TrueAthena said:


> It's also possible that this women didn't think what you believe and your presumption is based on your own insecurities.


*Welcome to the forum* since I hadn't noticed your comments or introduction before.

So very well said and is of course usually correct 50% of the time. It is the other 50% like the OP has pointed out that can be hurtful to others--sometimes unintentionally and sometimes intentionally. Either way wouldn't a pleasant "And what do you like to crochet? Have you tried DEC yet?" might have lead more to a civilized conversation and further service for what she is getting paid for (owner or clerk makes no difference). My nephew can't stress that enough at his business and prefers the clerk to standby even when the response might be negative from the customer or potential customer. Its not like she went up to the clerk/owner who was busy stocking and grabbed her by the arm and wanted that person to show her everything in the store. Or came up and rudely interrupted the clerk/owner's appropriate conversation and rudely asked "Where do you keep the crochet supplies)".

Even the "lacking" clerk at my LYS was very helpful and pleasant and I in return when we both discovered they didn't carry much for DEC (I was really wanting stitch pattern books in DEC since my library is lacking). I bought the one DECH they had as she even looked on the computer to find what I was looking for and offered to place an order online if I so desired for which I thanked her several times and explained I had never thought that service was being offered since it had been years since being in a LYS (Local Yarn Shop/Store). I also bought a skein of variegated denim hues for a slouchie and fingerless gauntlets so they still got some business for their courtesy and time, and she was showing signs of interest seeing all the things that were online on that topic.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I have heard others talk about running into this problem before. I had never heard about it until reading how some crocheters were treated at yarn stores.

I started out a knitter so I didn't run into it. This past year I started crocheting because there were things I really loved about some of the crochet projects. I was lucky that when I went to my LYS they didn't look down at helping me find yarn for a crochet sampler afghan I was making to learn different crochet stitches.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, Disgo, I am old enough to remember TEH. (I am having some auto-correct interference writing your name, sorry.)
However, I do not know what DEC or DECH is. Please enlighten me


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> Yes, Disgo, I am old enough to remember TEH. (I am having some auto-correct interference writing your name, sorry.)
> However, I do not know what DEC or DECH is. Please enlighten me


I can sing at least one stanza and the refrain of "Sixteen Tons."


----------



## Betsy Ross (Jun 17, 2014)

disgo said:


> *Welcome to the forum* since I hadn't noticed your comments or introduction before.
> 
> So very well said and is of course usually correct 50% of the time. It is the other 50% like the OP has pointed out that can be hurtful to others--sometimes unintentionally and sometimes intentionally....


Thanks for the welcome.

Maybe, but then again, there's a place for snobbery in this world. It's what often drives quality work and products instead of settling for mediocrity.

It's really not the job of snobs or anyone else to "protect" the feelings of the too easily wounded.

The world is filled with criticism, some justified, some isn't. But it's really up to an individual to learn how to take in some criticism while dismissing ill-willed commentary.

For that matter, even ill-willed commentary can be true and accurate.

Point is "niceness" can't and probably shouldn't be policed. We all have to learn to deal with all types of people, and some people are just blunt and rude and there always will be those types.

It's just silly to whine about people not being polite enough for you.


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

What is LYS. I understand yarn shop what L stands for?

Urmila Jha

Crazy about knitting.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Crazy about knitting said:


> What is LYS. I understand yarn shop what L stands for?
> 
> Urmila Jha
> 
> Crazy about knitting.


"Local"


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


But she did not actually say, "ewwwww", did she? You are perceiving she has an attitude against crocheting and are getting KPs all riled up against LYS's and sales clerks. If her nose did go "right up in the air", maybe she had a reason like to stop nasal drainage or because no one actually knows why. Let's be kind.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Good morning everyone from very , very warm London. Without reading all 15 pages as an "oldie" I have met snobs in all walks of life & I feel we should not let them stress us as they are then "in control" - they are ignorant & not worth a second thought apart from thinking of an alternative option. Go for your knitting or crochet in whatever pattern & with whatever fibre you wish - it is your choice. Yippee for freedom.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Nevada Nell said:



> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


Some people want to believe they are THE authority. I was once asked to leave a yarn shop with a knitting corner because I am a "thrower" (the way I learned) and their concept of the only RIGHT way to knit is Continental. I never went back.

They went out of business.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, some of us have encountered some knitters who are less than accepting of those who "just crochet", in quotes because that has been said to me. I've also been told, by a Knitting Policewoman, that I knit wrong. I knit Continental Combined, she knit standard Continental. So, yes, there are knitting snobs out there, as there are probably also crochet snobs, weaving snobs and quilting snobs. You know it when you hear it.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh yeah, I've been a snob about various things through the 69 years I've been on this earth, criticizing people (not to their faces, though, but tittering among my teenage-type girlfriends) about how people dress, how they talk, their hair, makeup, taste in food, decorating, child rearing. values, religious and political beliefs. But I've been evolving. I'm trying to just accept people for who they are and how they choose to live their lives, if they aren't hurting anyone else. Much easier. However, those who are hurting others, or trying to tell others how to live their lives, well, I have no patience with them.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

TrueAthena said:


> And some people are perpetual martyrs. The woman didn't even SAY "ewwwww", it's what the OP IMAGINED she was saying.


I don't know. I've encountered that reaction on enough occasions that I know the "ewwwww" without it having to be voiced.

That's when you say "well bless your little heart" and hope they've spent enough time around southerners to know what it means.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> I don't know. I've encountered that reaction on enough occasions that I know the "ewwwww" without it having to be voiced.
> 
> That's when you say "well bless your little heart" and hope they've spent enough time around southerners to know what it means.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Crazy about knitting said:


> What is LYS. I understand yarn shop what L stands for?
> 
> Urmila Jha
> 
> Crazy about knitting.


Thank you

Urmila jha


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for making it clear

Urmila Jha


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I knit in public with a group once a week. We have throwers, pickers, and combined continental knitters and knife handle holders and pencil holders among our crocheters. Big whoop! 

People shopping in the store where we meet come by and chat. Some end up joining the group, which is lovely. One woman looked at the only one in the group who was a thrower that day and told her she was doing it wrong. Our friend looked at the critic (real Calvin type stink eye) and said "no, you are watching me wrong". Cracked the rest of us up, and the critic walked away in a huff. I would hate to be her daughter-in-law!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

TrueAthena said:


> Did I or anyone here yet say that snobs don't exist? Otherwise, I don't understand the point of your response.


I see you are new to the forum, so let me advise you that most of us are here to appreciate each other and lend support. Confrontational responses are not helpful or necessary. Please stop.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

TrueAthena said:


> How snobby of you.
> 
> My main point is, and has been that while knitting snobs exist, so do too perpetual martyrs who take everything personally and read MUCH more into things than are really there.
> 
> ...


I see, now everyone has to bend to how YOU see things? Well, bless your little heart. I'nt that PREshus?


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> I see you are new to the forum, so let me advise you that most of us are here to appreciate each other and lend support. Confrontational responses are not helpful or necessary. Please stop.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

I changed my mind on commenting. This is getting ugly.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

TrueAthena said:


> No, it's not a matter of how I see things. It is what it is whether you or I see them or not.
> 
> Some people are snobby and some people are perpetual martyrs who take things personally and see "offenses" where non exist.
> 
> ...


What right or reason do you have to attack how someone else feels? Whether she's right or wrong about the attitude doesn't matter one whit. What she's feeling does.

You come along and tell her that because she MIGHT be wrong, she has no right to feel that way.

Take care of your own attitudes, which are showing up as really ugly, before you start telling others what to do with theirs.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Did some recently absent trolls come back out from under their bridge? 
Let's all play nicely, please.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Can somebody just make this go away? Please, please, ladies, life's too short for this stuff. We're all just trying to talk about knitting, crocheting, and maybe a little bragging about our kids/grandkids. I'm pretty sure we're all really nice, caring people who get a little tetchy sometimes, but just settle down, pour yourself a cuppa coffee or a glass of wine and smile, smile, smile.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd say she doesn't deserve your business or even consideration! I've tried to crochet and I just can't relax with it. But I certainly don't snub other people who crochet well. That's just rude. That woman has NO CLASS!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Several years ago I watched in total fascination while a colleague proceeded to crochet her daughter's wedding dress during an important meeting. She never missed an opportunity to contribute fully to the business at hand, and I never saw her look down at the dress as she worked. I have to admit that I was so distracted that I probably missed most of the meeting...but it was such a marvel to me. The dress was magnificent.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Did some recently absent trolls come back out from under their bridge?
> Let's all play nicely, please.


I think you got that right, somebody has come back with a new name.
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

megross said:


> Can somebody just make this go away? Please, please, ladies, life's too short for this stuff. We're all just trying to talk about knitting, crocheting, and maybe a little bragging about our kids/grandkids. I'm pretty sure we're all really nice, caring people who get a little tetchy sometimes, but just settle down, pour yourself a cuppa coffee or a glass of wine and smile, smile, smile.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

martina said:


> She is a bad saleswoman. Doesn't she know that attitude equals less customers, less sales and less job?


I had a similar experience, once. When I went to pay for some wool, (yes, it was wool this time!) the sales person said that she preferred knitting because she didn't like to make the cloth before she made a garment. Well, I ignored her. I thought she was ignorant. Entitled to her opinion, but ignorant.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> I had a similar experience, once. When I went to pay for some wool, (yes, it was wool this time!) the sales person said that she preferred knitting because she didn't like to make the cloth before she made a garment. Well, I ignored her. I thought she was ignorant. Entitled to her opinion, but ignorant.


Yeah, we have to distinguish between the arrogant snob and the inept ignoramus.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> I had a similar experience, once. When I went to pay for some wool, (yes, it was wool this time!) the sales person said that she preferred knitting because she didn't like to make the cloth before she made a garment. Well, I ignored her. I thought she was ignorant. Entitled to her opinion, but ignorant.


OOPS. Preferred sewing...


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

! Let's all' 'agree to disagree.'


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

What does LYS mean?


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

OK I found it. Local Yarn Shop DUH!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Another question: Does anyone know where to find a list of the abbreviations used during the blogs on KP? Some I can figure out, but some leave me completely in the dark.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

annhkmiller said:


> Another question: Does anyone know where to find a list of the abbreviations used during the blogs on KP? Some I can figure out, but some leave me completely in the dark.


me to!!


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Even if the saleswoman was not actually being snobbish it would have been better if she had said something nice at that point. "I envy those of you can crochet" if she doesn't crochet or "that yarn will look great crocheted" ... I knit and I crochet. I even tatted at one point in my life but found I didn't enjoy it. I do cross stitch and needlepoint. I sew a lot of my clothes. Almost anything that involves fiber. What craft I use for an item depends entirely on which give the best results. I have made some beautiful crocheted baby things and some knitted. If I am making an afghan I will probably crochet because it makes a thicker fabric and goes faster. If I am making a sweater for myself I will most likely knit it (unless I found a crochet pattern that I just love). I use acrylic for a sweater that I intend to wear a lot and wash frequently. I use wool for a lacy shawl that would look best after wet blocking. I will use crochet thread to crochet a pretty lacy doily (yeah I know - out of style but I love doing them). There is no place for snobbishness. There is a place for all of it and because I have put in the time to teach myself so many methods I get to choose which craft I use. I am fortunate that I have been able to do that.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

A friend and I went in to a LYS near West Chester Pa (while visiting) to buy a gift of nice yarn and a patern for a friend who was home bound for quite a while and is a beautiful crocheter. She was so nice and helpful and gave us her card so my friend could call he with questions.
Some people are nice. I would do back there anytime if I lived near by.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

TrueAthena said:


> No, it's not a matter of how I see things. It is what it is whether you or I see them or not.
> Some people are snobby and some people are perpetual martyrs who take things personally and see "offenses" where non exist.
> There is nothing in the OP to indicate this person was actually snobby.
> "her nose was in the air"??
> Really? :roll:


You make a very valid point :thumbup: (that means I commend you). The whole situation was a two way street and instead of becoming upset and trying to rally the troops after the fact it should have been handled at the time to get both slants of the story. I will not say there aren't those that have snobbish tendencies since I have had to deal with myriads when doing business in the fashion industry.

In my management positions in my other profession I was accused of being "snobbish" when I just didn't have anything to say and no one ever asked like you suggested. When I first worked for the public I was shy and sadly submissive and took the abuse I had been raised with as being the norm. So said for a species that prides itself in verbal communication they can't use their talents in that arena and revert to instinctual non-verbal forms. Did you see the recent study where even someone or something that is approaching rather than leaving your field of observation still elicits the flight and fight syndrome we had as worms.

I'm positive the OP never has said anything mean or misconstrued in her existence or has demonstrated such excellent non verbal skills so that others have never perceived her in such a fashion. I just wish I could be like them.

I think I welcomed you to the forum awhile back but in case my rude/snobbish self didn't then let me take this opportunity to give you a true welcoming. Just don't be surprised like all the other social networks to see such responses (like Facebook, makes one wonder if they aren't planted like excellent five star reviewers). Thank you and continuez à tricoter,


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Nevada Nell said:


> I've been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years. I love doing both.
> I went to my LYS the other day to buy yarn for a particular crochet project.
> 
> I was asked by the sales person what I was going to knit. I said I was going to be crocheting...her nose went right up in the air.
> ...


Maybe she doesn't know how to crochet! Sad, don't you think?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Birchwoods said:


> What does LYS mean?


Local Yarn Shop (or Love Your Stash!)


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> Can't understand this sales woman attitude. Crochet garments can be beautiful.
> See my vest, still wet on the blocking board:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187391-1.html
> 
> I also have made the same pattern with short sleeves.


It's beautiful! I have been toying with crocheting a vest. You just helped decide - now for the pattern I want to do has to be decided! Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Nana Doreen said:


> Hello and welcome from England. People like her are not worth even giving them another thought.......she has no idea what she is missing! :-D


So true! Maybe she should be offered a crocheting class. It will change her attitude.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> I only knit and I am very envious of people that can crochet. I have tried but I couldn't crochet my way out of a wet paper bag!


Practice makes perfect!! Give it a try!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

A long time ago I went to a knitting website that explained about their site and touted...'you won't find any doily patterns here'. Got the distinct impression that they meant crocheted doilies. Guess they thought they were too old fashioned. I've encountered what I call "crochet" snobs in two of the LYS's in my area. Guess they haven't seen those beautiful, elaborate Russian crochet wearable dresses, etc. that you see on Pinterest these days.

I've been crocheting longer than I've been knitting which is what I do most these days. I love to teach both. In my research, I found out that the knitting machine was invented in 1589. Yet with all of today's technology, there is still NO SUCH THING AS A CROCHET MACHINE. If a retail garment is made in 'true' crochet, it has to made by hand! I think it's cool that I have a skill that no machine can duplicate.

You might find the article in the link below interesting as it explains the differences between knitting vs. crochet. and especially the paragraphs under 'Crochet Supplies'.

http://crochet.about.com/od/knitting-and-crochet/ss/differences-between-knitting-and-crochet.htm


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> A long time ago I went to a knitting website that explained about their site and touted...'you won't find any doily patterns here'. Got the distinct impression that they meant crocheted doilies. Guess they thought they were too old fashioned. I've encountered what I call "crochet" snobs in two of the LYS's in my area. Guess they haven't seen those beautiful, elaborate Russian crochet wearable dresses, etc. that you see on Pinterest these days.
> 
> I've been crocheting longer than I've been knitting which is what I do most these days. I love to teach both. In my research, I found out that the knitting machine was invented in 1589. Yet with all of today's technology, there is still NO SUCH THING AS A CROCHET MACHINE. If a retail garment is made in 'true' crochet, it has to made by hand! I think it's cool that I have a skill that no machine can duplicate.
> 
> ...


Regarding crochet snobbery, I don't know how to fix stupid; some people just are.

Regarding machine knitting, it really is very different from hand knitting. I have done all three and prefer handwork over machine for most things.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Nevada Nell said:


> Knitting Snobs?
> 
> Thank You all for feeling the same way I did in my lys when the sales person turned her nose up about crocheting.
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember Woolworth's. I loved that place...that is where I bought my first steel crochet hook, thread & the Coats & Clark Learn How To book. That is what I used to teach myself crochet. It took me awhile to understand the written instructions, but was stubborn enough to keep at it until I could make doilies that looked just like the pictures in the booklets. There were no crochet diagrams/charts back then (late 50's). They did not crochet with yarn nor did they have aluminum hooks. It was those beautiful lacy doilies that got me 'hooked' on lace & now I love to knit it too!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have a dear friend who crochets and can't knit. She doesn't use a computer either, so I can brag about her without her being embarrassed by the praise. I have not seen anything as gorgeous as the Christening outfits she makes. They are family heirloom quality. She has won blue ribbons at the County fair for her work.


Wow, a blue ribbon...that's really something! Blue ribbons are hard to get at any county fair as the judges are experts at what they judge. I've tried in the past to win a blue ribbon, but the best I could do was a 3rd place. Would love to see a picture of her work.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Yes, I remember Woolworth's. I loved that place...that is where I bought my first steel crochet hook, thread & the Coats & Clark Learn How To book. That is what I used to teach myself crochet. It took me awhile to understand the written instructions, but was stubborn enough to keep at it until I could make doilies that looked just like the pictures in the booklets. There were no crochet diagrams/charts back then (late 50's). They did not crochet with yarn nor did they have aluminum hooks. It was those beautiful lacy doilies that got me 'hooked' on lace & now I love to knit it too!


I wish I could crochet as well as my mother did. She would do a fine blanket stitch around a hankie and make the loveliest crocheted lace edgings. I knit (if I say so myself) quite well, but I admire the lovely crochet work some of my friends do. One friend makes christening sets that are heirloom quality.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I can crochet up a whole baby outfit in a single evening..headband, booties,diaper cover,and dress..been crocheting for 50 years..but the same outfit in knit will take me a week..I have only been knitting for 2 years..but I love it,,


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I can crochet up a whole baby outfit in a single evening..headband, booties,diaper cover,and dress..been crocheting for 50 years..but the same outfit in knit will take me a week..I have only been knitting for 2 years..but I love it,,


Awesome!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Regarding crochet snobbery, I don't know how to fix stupid; some people just are.
> 
> Regarding machine knitting, it really is very different from hand knitting. I have done all three and prefer handwork over machine for most things.[/quote
> 
> I enjoy all three - hand knitting, machine knitting and crocheting. It is so enjoyable to "watch things grow". It is a challenge to combine each craft. I would knit a sweater on the machine and hand knit the ribbing at the neckline. I have combined hand or machine knitting with crocheting: I've machine knit a sweater, alternating the pattern with a crocheted section, by alternating the knitting rows with crocheted sections. I've done this, also, with hand knitting. I've done machine knit squares and panels with crocheted borders, forming winter scarfs or afghans. I've only mentioned what I have done to encourage you to let your imagination work for you in creating your own patterns. Hope some of you will try doing this. Enjoy!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Birchwoods said:


> OK I found it. Local Yarn Shop DUH!


It could also mean Love Your Stitches!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Regarding crochet snobbery, I don't know how to fix stupid; some people just are.
> 
> Regarding machine knitting, it really is very different from hand knitting. I have done all three and prefer handwork over machine for most things.


I hand knit, machine knit and crochet and find my project depends of my mood at the time and what I want to do and how fast I would like it done. I have combined hand and/or machine knitting with crocheting. This surely keeps my imagination working.


----------



## color the sun (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi bevmckay, I have been knitting and crochet for most of my life. If you want to learn get a crochet that is not too small, 5 or 6 mm or 7 mm if you need too and look up you youtube. Just learn to chain at first. When you are comfortable with that, then learn slip stitch. There are many videos online, if one is not clear, then try another. A small beginners book with pictures might help. You can do this.






or





I always used a regular crochet hook in aluminium from aero. You can try the ergonomic kind if it is easier for you to start. Cheers, let me know how you do.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

not enough yarn said:


> It should never have been a question a customer is the one who lets them have a pay check. I'm a beginning knitter and have crochet for years. I have been crocheting in public and have had people ask what are you knitting. I tell them one needle(they don't understand hook) is crochet two needles for knitting and if you bug me while I'm counting I will poke you with one of them.


I agree! I also do both, and people ask me what I'm knitting when I'm crocheting, even my DH. We were recently out at a local venue that had live music (something DH does love and understand), and the gentleman who was on the stage was kidding with his girlfriend who was sitting in the audience crocheting a lovely lacy pink blanket. He wanted the rest of the audience to chant "knit1, purl2". The third time he made the request, I couldn't stand it anymore, so I blurted out rather loudly, "IT'S CROCHET!!". Another lady turned around, looked at me and said, "Thank you."

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> There are a few crochet snobs here on KP as well. One member expressed her thoughts that although she knew how to crochet she didn't because she thought it looked too old fashioned and nothing she would ever wear. well...all I can say is POOP DUCK - crochet is one of the most beautiful fiber arts there is and shame on anyone who criticizes. I would love to do more crochet work than I do, but for whatever reason, I could never get my brain to wrap around the intricacies in order to follow a pattern. I applaud those of you who do - and keep doing what you love to do and keep flaunting your projects!


I only knit. The extent of my crocheting is to put a border around something I knit and then I have to look up how to do the stitches every time. I have a wonderful daughter in law who periodically sends me pictures of a handmade project that she thinks I should make. Usually for her. lol They are always crochet items. So crochet items can be more beautiful than knitted projects as well. She doesn't know how to do either so she doesn't realize until I point it out, that I couldn't make the projects even if I wanted to. It isn't a competition so I don't understand how people come up with ideas that one is better than the other.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

We used to have a shop like that nearby. Emphasis on the "used to".


----------



## color the sun (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Cheryl K. Thank God you were there to save her. What floors me is how come she did not go on stage, grab a microphone and say. honey, it's crochet. this is how it goes , sl1. sl2 . or hook 1, hook2, wherever you want to take it. The irony here is I have also been in music and women have to speak up. On the other hand I like the fact that she found something to do for herself during all those performances and practices. Cheers


----------



## AnnaR28 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

